# Max tire size-Haibike FatSix



## playinVT (Apr 29, 2008)

I know this might be a long shot question but wondering if anyone has tried to fit a Vee Snowshoe 2XL into the frame of a Haibike FatSix hardtail or even the FullFat suspension bike? Hoping I might get lucky and find an answer. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Im very curious as well, I wonder if anyone here have converted the FatSix to a 29+. 29x3.25 would be sweet!


----------

